# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Opera прекращает работу после открытия

## LEON®

Всем доброго...!
Такая проблема - после открытия браузера Opera через некоторое время прекращает работу (скрин прилагается).
Уже и переустанавливал, и чистил все следы, и делал форсированное удаление с помощью RevoUninstaller, и пробовал ставить разные версии в том числе и Beta, и проверял ноут на вирусы, шпионы и рекламу - в общем наверное уже ВСЁ что только можно... Но воз и ныне там. Остальные браузеры - Firefox, Chrome, Edge работают без проблем.
Если есть ещё идеи, помогите пож. Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

Попробуйте последнюю стабильную версию для x64 http://ftp.opera.com/ftp/pub/opera/d..._Setup_x64.exe

----------

LEON®

----------


## LEON®

Уже пробовал - то же самое... И ещё раз на вирусы проверил http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=209073

----------


## LEON®

Всем добра! Так что, больше ни у кого идей нет? Проблема актуальна...  :Sad:

----------


## LEON®

В общем, видать винда глюкнула, т.к. кроме opera ещё некоторые программы или вообще не запускались или закрывались с ошибкой. Помогла переустановка.

----------

